# Calvary Baptist 2nd Annual Bass Tournament



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok guys and gals.... My church is hosting its 2nd annual bass tournament at Smith's landing on Escambia river on the 14th of September. The tournament is open to the public and we will be fishing from safe daylight until 3 p.m. Come out and enjoy a great day of fishing and fellowship. :thumbup: First prize will be $950 based on 40 boats. There will also be BBQ plates sold at the weigh-in. Entry fee will be $50 per boat and $10 for lunker.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't like Escambia, but i will fish to support the cause. Hope to see all you other bassers there


----------



## huffdog01 (Jan 27, 2008)

Aug, Our Three Rivers Bass Club monthly tournament will be at Smith's also on the 14th. Maybe we can fish them both?..........LOL!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, that's going to be a crowded ramp and river. I would fish both, but that definitely violates the rules of how many bass you can keep in your livewell lol. Plus, 10 keepers in a day in flooded waters? Pushing it....


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Bringing some boys from Alabama with me. Sounds like easy $ for a good cause!


----------



## huffdog01 (Jan 27, 2008)

We definitely need a couple weeks of dry weather, that river is rollin right now! I think ten squealers could be possible down in the grass.....


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be out there on the 15th, to bad missed this one by 1 day. Was out on river last week and managed to catch a couple reds and 1/2 doz bass, but it was a lot of work on an out going tide and flooded conditions. Still a lot of floating junk in the water, but still better then week before.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

huffdog01 said:


> We definitely need a couple weeks of dry weather, that river is rollin right now! I think ten squealers could be possible down in the grass.....


Hey, if we fish together we might couldn't get 10 squeakers lol. I know one spot where I should be able to get a few, well at least the water should be clearer. If I don't go, I'll push it to ya Huff


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Me and splitline will be there i kno some clear water spots that always produce for me prtty good on escambia


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

One thing to consider for that day is the two tourneys on launching at the same location. The parking lot has been cut down in size because of the construction vehicle and trailer. Also, those construction workers work on Saturdays--that place won't be able to hold that many boats. 

We went out there today and got a limit, a kicker, and then some, but the wind was high, water muddy, and the grass thick. 

I hope the tourney guys figure a way to get all the boat trailers a place to park. I'm waiting to see what they say before throwing my hat in. 

NJD


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Boy will that place be packed needless to say the river


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Last year we had around 30 boats.... not sure how many the 3 rivers club will have, but hopefully we have an issue with parking. The more the better. Good times ahead!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

These kind of responses are what keep people from fishing the tournaments. People know there is a huge issue ahead, but no one works to resolve the issue to make it easier on the participants. If you want a bigger tourney with more money, resolve the issues and it shows people that you put on a serious tournament and actually care about it. I, for one, will not fish it if I pull up and see a cluster **** that morning. I will pull right back out, keep my money, and go fish Perdido. Hope to see this get worked out.....Good luck to all if not


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I love to launch at Smith's because of the ramp, but since they've been parking the construction vehicles there, the parking lot gets smaller by the week. AUGUY I hope someone comes on and clarify how this is gonna work. Like you, I am in two minds about fishing the tourney, its bad enough on a regular day at that parking lot. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey, all of us on the fence about this should just get together and meet at Blackwater for the same money with a 100% payout....Just an idea


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

@ AUGUY7777... Dude, I'm not trying to start a stink but what gives you the right to bash my comments? My church has had this on their calendar for a year now. We are having the tournament as a fellowship event / fundraiser. If you want to fish, please show up and fish... If not, how about not bashing comments and trying to get other people to change their minds about fishing. It should be a good time so hopefully you will show up and enjoy the day.


----------



## huffdog01 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll be the tournament director for Three Rivers Bass Club that day. We will probably have at the most between 15 and 20 boats. Our weigh-in will be at 4:00 PM. If we make sure and park our vehicles efficiently and not waste space, we should be able to pull it off. We have our club meeting this coming Monday night and we will discuss, maybe, if necessary to launching at the Swamp House. This TX is just our basic monthly tournament that is on our constant rotation between Perdido, Blackwater and Escambia. We have the same rotation every year. Our tournaments are held on the second Saturday of each month with October being our classic. This year the first day will be on Perdidio and the second day will be on Blackwater. I beleive that Smith's can accomodate 50 boats if we make sure and park them correctly..........


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Crymeabuck said:


> but hopefully we have an issue with parking. The more the better. Good times ahead!


I don't want to bash, but when you make comments like the one above.....it's like, really? Why do you want to have an issue with parking? Will you allow people to launch at Swamphouse if parking is an issue? Most of us bassers knows the Smith situation with the construction going on. I don't think 50 will fit unless we are parking way up by the entrance to the road.....it's just there are 3 weeks to come up with a small solution to the problem. I'm sure you will do a good job.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I think auguy7777 and others are just trying to make a point that there will be parking, launching, and traffic problems. Suggest more thought goes into number of boats/trucks and come up with a solution before the big day. I'm sure many bassers in the area want to participate, but not too many folks like launching/launching/parking problems. 

NJD


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

The reason I said what I said about a problem with parking is because the more the better. This is a chance for our church to have an influence on our community. BTW... The guy running the tournament from our church talked to the guy at Smith's and he said they were going to have the equipment removed by then. Whether that happens or not, I can't say. I'm sure there would not be a problem if parking became an issue to have overflow parking at the Swamphouse. Get there early that morning and it can be discussed.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm familiar with swamphouse but where is Smith's Landing? I'm planning to fish the tournament. Thanks


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Never mind. I didn't realize there were two ramps on either side of the bridge. See ya'll there


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Or you could show up early put the boat in, park and watch the cluster unfold! I've been tourney fishing for a good while all over the states and always make it a point to be a good hour or more early to beat all the traffic, and not once have i had an issue with parking so instead of crying about the parking wake up earlier and you won't have to worry about a good parking spot geez you guys sound like a bunch girls relax everything's gonna work out it always does!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Crymeabuck said:


> The reason I said what I said about a problem with parking is because the more the better. This is a chance for our church to have an influence on our community. BTW... The guy running the tournament from our church talked to the guy at Smith's and he said they were going to have the equipment removed by then. Whether that happens or not, I can't say. I'm sure there would not be a problem if parking became an issue to have overflow parking at the Swamphouse. Get there early that morning and it can be discussed.


Are non religious folks allowed to fish this tournament? :whistling: lol


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

N!cky said:


> Are non religious folks allowed to fish this tournament? :whistling: lol


 LOL Sure they can but odds are they want do very well...


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Is registration only at the ramp or can you early register? Can you post the back side of the flyer so we can see the rules and/or use the registration on the back? Thanks.


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

I think there are some registration fliers at Academy and Dick's sporting goods for those that want to fill them out early.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

May turn out to be a good tourney, saw a lot of folks out there today prepping for the big day. Although, it was tough out there today, the water was incredibly dirty and brassy. Good luck to you all...

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't remember exactly how many total boats there were. It was 30 something I beleive. 1st was 13 lbs, 2nd was 10 and a half and I took 3rd with 8.5 lbs. It's been a long time since I seen a sack bigger than 10 from there. Lunker was a 4.9. I got my fish by driving up to Quintette and floating all the way back down to the launch. Most were on beavers, a couple on flukes, and 1 on a horny toad. Weather was pretty nice all day, water was at 82 degrees.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow that is some weight for Escambia River.Who had the 4.9 1st,2nd or 3rd ? congrats to the winner and all who placed.


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys.... it turned out to be a nice day and a good tournament. Thanks to everyone that fished and we look forward to another one next year. Hopefully Smith's will have all the construction equipment gone or we will plan on having it at Swamphouse. BTW... the 4.9 lb fish was caught by the winner.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

13 pounds is a heck of a sack from Escambia. Any idea on the fishing tactics used, or location? Just looking for some intel to help me improve my game.

thanks. Amarillo


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

AP, u might be hard pressed to get that kind of info, but i will tell you this. Most of my weight came in a cove right below Quintette bridge on a hillbilly special beaver. I caught a couple other decent fish on a fluke and a green pumpkin horny toad in the lillipads main river just floating down. It gave me 8 and a half total. I know the one guy that had 10 and half said he was above Quintette. I'd bet that the 13 pound sack was in the general vicinity or he went to another river.....


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> AP, u might be hard pressed to get that kind of info, but i will tell you this. Most of my weight came in a cove right below Quintette bridge on a hillbilly special beaver. I caught a couple other decent fish on a fluke and a green pumpkin horny toad in the lillipads main river just floating down. It gave me 8 and a half total. I know the one guy that had 10 and half said he was above Quintette. I'd bet that the 13 pound sack was in the general vicinity or he went to another river.....



That was a heck of run from Smith's. How long did it take you to get to Quintette bridge? 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

25 mins or so, but it's a great cool ride early in the morning like that. The kind of rides where u thank God u live in American and can do those kind of things and just as important, a wife that doesn't make you get rid of your favorite habit lol


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> 25 mins or so, but it's a great cool ride early in the morning like that. The kind of rides where u thank God u live in American and can do those kind of things and just as important, a wife that doesn't make you get rid of your favorite habit lol


 Any water hazards during the ride? I'm thinking of heading up that way one day. 

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks AUGUY. That was a good sack you had too. Excellent. NJD, we should try that. I'm starting to think that long runs up river and then pitching or flipping a jig or creature are the way to go to get a good sack from these rivers. I've seen the same guy pull around 12 pounds two years in a row on BW, and just wonder how he is doing it that consistently.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> thanks AUGUY. That was a good sack you had too. Excellent. NJD, we should try that. I'm starting to think that long runs up river and then pitching or flipping a jig or creature are the way to go to get a good sack from these rivers. I've seen the same guy pull around 12 pounds two years in a row on BW, and just wonder how he is doing it that consistently.


Sounds good AP. I'm otta fishing for the next two weeks--gotta torn tendon in my casting hand. I'll be in touch. 

NJD


----------

